
Loophole in Graphene Could Unlock Limitless Energy - wspeirs
http://www.sciencealert.com/graphene-levy-flights-limitless-power-future-electronic-devices
======
bryanrasmussen
or, citing the laws of thermodynamics, it may also decline to do so.

